# ¿Ley del mínimo esfuerzo?



## jorge ferreira de araujo (May 19, 2009)

Creo tener la posibilidad de escribir de esta manera en el foro, el cual he usado mucho y de el cual he aprendido mucho, pero no dejo de reconocer que es un foro extraño,  donde constantemente te insisten en que busques porque no lo hiciste bien seguro, porque trates de resolver cosas por las tuyas como en este caso el PCB,  y otras muchas cosas que indican molestia porque preguntamos o pedimos, creo en principio si no nos gusta pasar un circuito,  una solución, un PCB, algo que descubrimos, no lo hagamos y esta, no tenemos porque andar remarcando ni indicando a los que recorren el foro dicha situación y además para que es este foros o es el foro de los iluminados o profesores? Tal vez es solo en la manera que te lo dicen que termina incomodando. Vean también que en este foro hay referencia a muchos proyectos que no funcionan y mucho dicen haber probado y no es así,  de ese manera a veces nos vemos por dudas a preguntar si existe la seguridad del ‘OK’ del proyecto, porque no tenemos tiempo, no tenemos dinero para tirar, y porque un proyecto que termina mal o no funciona decae y tira abajo a el hobbista.  
también quiero destacar que hay algunos técnicos aquí que son excelentes tanto en sus conocimientos como en aportes o en brindarte soluciones o allanarte el camino, tenemos que aprender a buscarlos y a preguntarles a ellos, y no dar importancia a aquello que nos molestan con el ‘NO SEAN FLOJOS ...bla,bla,bla’ 
No nombro a esos técnicos y moderadores para no olvidarme de alguno, seria una injusticia porque todo ellos aportan a este sitio por igual.  (no son muchos tampoco).
Mi humilde opinión y crítica no destructiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

Estimado Jorge:

Eso que comentas de que te envían a buscar información o hacer los diseños por tu cuenta, no es mala voluntad de ninguno de los participantes sino que es algo que debe hacerse cuando la persona que pregunta quiere que se le entregue algo servido en bandeja para que lo consuma sin meditarlo. Está bien claro que los foros como este son para compartir, pero solo comparten aquellos que desean hacerlo y nadie les puede recriminar nada por ello. Por otra parte, están aquellos que proclaman que compartir es lo mas glorioso en la vida y que se sienten mal cuando no se les responde a sus consultas o no se les provee lo que necesitan o se les dá un link para que averiguen por cuenta y riesgo propio; y me gustaría saber que aportan estas personas al foro...mas allá de sus propias dudas. Sucede que entre los participantes hay una mayoría de personas con escasos o nulos conocimientos de electrónica, que pretenden que se les solucionen aquí sus dudas personales o que les resuelvan los trabajos que se les han dado en la escuela o universidad, para lo cual se inscriben, consultan y si solucionan el problema...se van hasta la proxima vez que necesiten algo.
Esta es una verdadera comunidad, y como en todas las comunidades hay ciertas reglas que deben ser cumplidas...y una  de ellas, que podrás observar en los mensajes enviados a moderación, es que acá no se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo.
Y muchas veces, a partir de las consultas realizadas se puede ver que el que pregunta ni siquiera ha leído un libro o buscado información en la web sobre el tema que pregunta, y realiza la consulta para que la gente del foro que sabe le entregue toda su sabiduría sin pedir ni hacer nada a cambio. Muchas veces la excusa es: pido ayuda por que soy estudiante (o por que no sé), si no, no vendría a preguntar; como si de esa forma estuviera disculpado de hacer las mismas tareas de inverstigación y estudio que han hecho los que saben para poder apropiar esos conocimientos. Es entonces cuando se los manda a estudiar con viento fresco, con la idea de que profundicen su saber, y que si el problema persiste, sepan dar referencias mas coherentes de cuales son sus males y que han hecho para solucionarlos, aunque no les haya dado resultado.

Saludos!


----------



## mabauti (May 19, 2009)

Muy buen punto ezavalla


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2009)

estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ezavalla.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2009)

La verdad, no se puede estar mas de acuerdo de acuerdo...

Pero hay uno que otro () que se es muy indiferente con los novatos, no se si lo han notado, o los mas experimentados toman a broma la cuestion de un novato.

Que opinan de esto.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock (May 20, 2009)

Hola chicos, me llamo Jorge soy de Santiago del Estero ,Argentina,

   la verdad, soy un novato, en todo sentido, en cuanto a electronica, pero tengo conocimientos de electricidad, aunque desperdicie mi oportunidad de estudiar la carrera de ing electronica, y hoy me dedico a la musica, nunca se fue de mi esa curiosidad que me nacio a los 10 años cuando desarme mi primer radiograbador, porque dejo de funcionar y sin tocarle nada lo arme y salio andando (magia?) nose, pero no se imaginan ese alegria mezcla con confucion de no saber que paso o que tenia, lamentablemente todo mi camino fue intuitivo, hace algunos años resien con el milagro de la internet, pude tener acceso a sitios como este con los cuales puedo aprender, si bien cuando pido ayuda no pido soluciones sino donde buscarlas, muchas veces mis didas ya fueron resueltas por otras personas de este u otros foros y lo que aprendo , no fue por obligacion, sino por interes y porque me satisface ese conocimiento el cual no tengo ningun problema de compartirlo
muchas veces alguien pide un pcb, y lo mandan directamente al datashett, cuando esa oja de datos de algun componente, ademas de estar en ingles, maneja terminologia tecnica y nomanclaturas , que para muchos es comun, pero para muchos mas no, y que despues se terminan desilucionando porque creen que esto de la electronica es solo para superdotados, qie si no hiciste 6 años de ing, electronica no podes armar un amplificador o comprender su funcionamiento, por mi parte no tengo problema en brindar esa ayuda si alguien llegara a necesitarla, ademas de estar de acuerdo con el segundo comentario de tacatomon, tambien lo note, bueno espero no ofender a nadie che, son simples opiniones y el foro esta genial, el mejor  por lejos, saludos y un abrazo grande a todos, a los novatos que se pongan las pilas y sepan pedir ayuda y a los master que ns tengan paciencia, que muchas veces no es de vagos sino que no la vemos ni cuadrada

se cuidan


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, no se puede estar mas de acuerdo de acuerdo...
> 
> Pero hay uno que otro () que se es muy indiferente con los novatos, no se si lo han notado, o los mas experimentados toman a broma la cuestion de un novato.
> 
> Que opinan de esto.



En mi opinión le falta un detalle:
"... muy indiferente con los novatos _que reniegan de su condición de novatos y pretenden que alguien les pase un circuito terminado, listo probado y funcionando y por poco piden que se los manden armado y rápido_, no se si lo han notado, o los mas experimentados toman a broma la cuestion de un novato _posteadas fuera de donde deberían estar_."

Decir "no sé", "soy novato en esto" o asumir la propia ignoracia no es un síntoma de estupidez, sino de ganas de aprender.

Hay muchísimos casos en los que aparece uno que con aire de ser el que le enseño a los electrones a moverse publica en "Audio, Pequeña Señal" un post con el nombre "Problema con Preamplificador Hi-Fi, Hi-End, Low Cost, High Bandwidth, Ultra Low Distortion y Very High Slew Rate".
El post dirá algo como "Hola, no sé qué le pasa a mi diseño. No logro ha*s*erlo funcionar bien, distor*c*iona. ¡Ayuda!" y en el circuito que postea se ve un TL081 con tres resistencias, dos condensadores y ¡un parlante! conectado a la salida.

Evidentemente puso todos los términos que conocía en inglés, el circuito del datasheet del operacional y algunos errores de ortografía y de concepto. Pero quiso sonar a gran sabio.
En esos casos hay dos posturas claramente definidas:
1) Las respuestas del tipo "Andá a estudiar y verás que armaste cualquier cosa"
2) "Ponele un poco de inductancia de esa que vendenen la ferretería, en sobrecitos. Echásela por ebncima y vas a ver cómo anda".

En el primer caso, se ofende por mandarlo a leer, en el segundo postea una respuesta como "El ferretero no sabe qué es la inductancia en sobrecitos"...

Si en vez de eso hubiera ido a Cuestiones Elementales y preguntado qué tenía de malo su circuito, le habrían llovido respuestas diciéndole lo del parlante y marcándole dónde estaban los errores y dónde hay tutoriales sobre operacionales y su uso.

Ahora te pongo a vos en una situación de estas: Alguien entra a tu taller, ve tu osciloscopio y con tono de mucha solvencia te dice "Ah, tenés uno de estos... Sí, yo los conozco perfectamente... A ver... Muy bien, veo que tenés sondas de buena marca: 1X... Es conocida"

¿Qué hacés vos? ¿Largás la carcajada, lo mandás a estudiar o te ponés irónico en la respuesta?



Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Si se es novato hay que declarar la condicion.

Si hay que hacer algo... es tomar con calma todo, no culpo a nadie, me incluyo en los comments ironicos, burlones y sarcasticos, queria conocerla posicion de otros respecto con los novatos.
NO hay que culparlos, muchos empezamos igual que ellos, en realidad, TODOS. si no fue aquí, seguramente fue en el salon de clases.

Me gustaria saber mas sobre otras opiniones de los usuarios.

Saludos.

Edit: SI bien es cierto que algunos users que apenas se inician en esto, son un tanto Desesperantes, igualmente, no hay que caer por lo mas facil de reprenderlo a la mala. Esta de mas hacer las recomendaciones adecuadas para cada caso. SI de plano la cosa se torna muy dificil. La intensión es no hacer que el usuario se sienta ofendido.
Repito. Mi opinion personal.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero hay salvedades, hay personajes que no vale la pena nombrar donde con aires de saberlo todo, desacreditan el trabajo ajeno, y en vez de explicar, desasnar y enseñar al pobre novato, lo cachetea, critica absolutamente todo y propone un circuito armado (generalmente de datasheet) sin que nadie pueda entender que esta haciendo mal. e inclusive (experiencia personal) tildan al pobre salamin que pretende explicar algo quiza basico para uno pero no tanto para un novato, de atrasado, desactualizado, y hasta ignorante.(varias veces me tope con un par de estos personajes en varios hilos y la verdad es desagradable y hasta le quita ganas a uno de hacer aportes). estas actitudes no le sirven al foro, a los que quieren aportar ni a los que les interesa aprender, por supuesto que estoy en contra de dar las cosas en bandeja "si un ambriento te pide ayuda, no le des pescado, enseñale a pescar" con esto quiero decir que las personas que tenemos algo de capacidad o experiencia que otro quiza no tiene, obremos para que el novato aprenda, ni darle las cosas servidas, ni tampoco cachetearlo y echarlo solo por ser ignorante, la ignorancia se combate con estudio...
obviamente (ya me paso por ahi) hay que llegar al post de consulta con algo en la mano, eso de venir con la listita de necesidades y pedir las soluciones en un post como si fueramos a comprar aspirinas a la farmacia no va.


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ... hay salvedades, hay personajes que no vale la pena nombrar donde con aires de saberlo todo, desacreditan el trabajo ajeno, y en vez de explicar, desasnar y enseñar al pobre novato, lo cachetea, critica absolutamente todo y propone un circuito armado (generalmente de datasheet) sin que nadie pueda entender que esta haciendo mal. e inclusive (experiencia personal) tildan al pobre salamin que pretende explicar algo quiza basico para uno pero no tanto para un novato, de atrasado, desactualizado, y hasta ignorante.(varias veces me tope con un par de estos personajes en varios hilos y la verdad es desagradable y hasta le quita ganas a uno de hacer aportes).


Leí un par de posts donde te pasó eso... Y se me vienen un par de nombres a la cabeza...
Estamos de acuerdo en esto que planteás.



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...obviamente (ya me paso por ahi) hay que llegar al post de consulta con algo en la mano, eso de venir con la listita de necesidades y pedir las soluciones en un post como si fueramos a comprar aspirinas a la farmacia no va.


Y seguimos estando de acuerdo.

¿Leíste este topic?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/

Está muy bueno el link al que te manda y ya he mandado a más de tres a leerlo (no por la razón que te lo sugiero a vos)  

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> Creo tener la posibilidad de escribir de esta manera en el foro, el cual he usado mucho y de el cual he aprendido mucho, pero no dejo de reconocer que es un foro extraño,  donde constantemente te insisten en que busques porque no lo hiciste bien seguro,.



ya andres puso alguna vez algo acerca de enseñar a pescar y no dar el pescado.
y mucho antes que el otro lo dijo tambien.

en mi epoca, datasheets ?
anda de paseo a comprar un manual si podias , sino conseguite una fotocopia.
y tengo cuarenta y pocos.

tengo anotadas en un archivo las paginas que voy pescando interesantes, anoto mas de lo que puedo ver, es INCREIBLE internet .

la verdad que este tema y esto que pones demuestra lo que siempre he pensado, hay gente que es de terror.
crees que te hacen mal si te dicen que BUSQUES ?

las veces que me pngo a buscar encuentro mas cosas de las que quiero, mas temas nuevos que leer.

el que dice lo que has puesto es por que quiere la comida servida y masticada.
y a ese ..............NO le gusta la electronica, por lo menos en mi sentido de verlo .

de terror de verdad.

encima esa actitud de querer entrar al foro a pedir la cosa cocinada y si alguien se queja o te muestra su disgusto decir que no se meta, que para eso esta el foro .
vos podes pedir lo que quieras , y otro como yo si quiere te puede decir (siempre con respeto) que sos un colado, que queres la cosa cocinada y que asi solo perjudicas a los que trabajan , y que con esa actitud NO te gusta la electronica.
vos podes decir lo que quieras y otros tambien.
eso de que se la guarden para que vos puedas hacer lo que queres, no va.

aca cada 2 por 3 se ve gente asi, y tambien de la otra.
y sabes como destacan ?
un monton.

hay gente que presenta lo que hizo, gente que viene con dudas reales, .
me encanta leer a lso pibes esos del temporizador largo doble como empezo con un circuito mas complejo y lo redujeron y lo disfrutan y se pasan dudas y las solucionan.

eso es que te guste algo , y que seas parte, o que sea parte tuyo.
lo que vos propones no .


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> hazard_1998 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juaaaa juaaaaaa muy bueno el texto....
es exactamente lo que se necesita aca!..... 

con respecto a dichos personajes NN quiero destacar que es una de las varias razones por las cuales no estoy aportando en el hilo de fuentes conmutadas (una pena), tendre que confiar la tarea al señor alvarado.

por otro lado tambien he visto que varios aportes interesantes propios y ajenos pasan desapercibido y se pierden en la inmensidad del foro, donde hasta algunos convendria resumirlos dentro de un solo post y ponerlo en destacado, un par de veces se me dio por redactar alguna suerte de nota tecnica pero lamentablemente no tengo el tiempo necesario... seria bueno que los moderadores en este caso, hagan la tarea de recoleccion y reubicacion para que esten presentes (casos propios que se me vienen a la mente metodos de calculo de transformadores e inductores de ferrite para fuentes forward, calculo de perdidas y rendimiento en etapas de mañobra buck y buck sincronous rectification, etc....) ( no es por reclamar, pero ya que se presenta la oportunidad...)


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, no se puede estar mas de acuerdo de acuerdo...
> 
> Pero hay uno que otro () que se es muy indiferente con los novatos, no se si lo han notado, o los mas experimentados toman a broma la cuestion de un novato.
> 
> ...



indiferentes con los novatos ?
indiferentes son los miles que se han registrado en el foro y jamas dan una sola respuesta, eso es indiferencia.
quien te responde algo no lo es, quizas sea amargo serrano, o crudito, o aspero.
pero responde .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indiferente el en sentido de que el novato llega con una pregunta de "como puedo hacer que se apague un led con un swicht" y lo unico que RECIBE son comentarios sarcasticos, ironicos, en tono de burla...

Para mi eso es indiferencia con el Novato.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 25, 2009)

A lo que tu llamas indiferencia con los que entran al foro y nada más se llevan la información y ni sus luces despues ni pa´un Gracias.... Tienen otro nombre . #$"#$%"!"#

Igualmente Fernandob, Recibe un gran saludo de mi Parte.

NIN.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 1, 2009)

Solamente puedo agregar que a quien le guste Electronica como pasatiempo o profesion....tiene que leer sobre su tema hasta el ''paro-cardiaco'' o la ceguera total...    Electronica esta fuertemente enlazada con su base cognoscitiva-conceptual...si esta base es endeble...obviamente que habran preguntas del tipo: ''cabezas de pescado sazonadas con exoticas y refinadas salsas extra-terrestres''.-


----------



## tatatira (Feb 19, 2011)

Desde Mayo del 2009 que es asi este foro? WTF...para que entre a preguntar entonces?


----------



## rogermoon (Jun 3, 2011)

yo creo que cuando uno hace una critica expone también sus defectos, acusas de perezoso a los que no ayudar a resolver tus problemas. ¿Y esperar que te los resuelvan no es pereza también?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2011)

hay un camino que es unico y simple:

empezas estudiando , leyendo un poco y con tu primer duda.....
supongamso que pones una resistencia y un led y con el tester mas midiendo .

luego combinas resistencias.

en algun momento te animas a un transistor.

creo que en general la escuela es publica.
en fin , las cosas se dan de a poco y lo logico es tener duddas , muchas.
asiq ue venir con un esquema y preguntar cosas es mas que logico.

ahora bien , preguntar algo como si uno fuese adivino , sin poner esquemas ni nada .....eso es una real pavada, no importa si sos principiante o no .
si sos principiante expondras un circuito simple con un transistor quizas, pero lo pones, y si estas en este foro tenes una PC y el paint .. asi que ... no podes decir "soy novato y la placa que tengo se calienta el ci1 " ...... si tuviese alguien la bola de cristal estaria mirando el vestuario de damas de el club de su barrio , no tus dudas.
ahora sigamos:
las posibles burlas:
aca nadie paga cuota, a mi muchas veces no me responden algunas cosas , pero no pago cuota, ni le salve la vida a nadie.
tienen un foro , lean , pregunten , y si no les responden sera la proxima vez.
mejor es que se pongan a bromear un rato que seguro luego les ayudan a que ni les respondan una vez.
ADEMAS.....lo que no se dan cuenta es que el ser humano tiene sensibilidad, con lso años perciben las cosas , y a veces no se lso toman en serio por que ven como esta formulada la pregunta y ya se "huele " algo mal.
falta de sinceridad 
o violacion de alguna de las normas que no es cosa de "violo la norma " y aca somos todos chupamedias.
no .
las normas son de convivencia.
si hay una norma que dice que no hay que tocarle el culo a otro es por que eso molesta.
no por que andres se le ocurrio y es el rey.
si hay una norma que dice que no va el entrar y preguntar de vago , o con prepotencia, o la ley del minimo esfuerzo es por que eso molesta.
de nuevo repito:
es una vieja y fea costumbre que LA INTERNET mete en cerebros diminutos:
el creer que los demas estan para seervirte A TI .
que las cosas son gratis.
que lso demas tienen obligacion de........

muchachos:
un foro es un lugar donde se juntan personas afines a charlar.
imaginen un club de barrio
o unas mesas en la plaza.

no son un grupo de sirvientes que estan ahi pagados por la municipalidad para "servir y proteger" , si no entendes eso .........vas mal en la vida.

y como decia antes: 
la electronica como cualquier otra cosa es de a pasos , asi se aprende , y si te trabas venis con una duda, no con un circuito armado que copiaste de otro lado y queres que te lo hagan andar.
o agarraste un trabajo de caradura y queres el diseño gratis.
o sos un rata en una pyme que pretende evitarse llamar al tecnico.
o vas a uno de esos colegios que primero te piden un TP que es todo un diseño y luego te van a comenzar a enseñar. 

en fin........son mutantes, bichos raros.,

yo ,en mi epoca .......ojala hubiese tenido foros.......o no .no se.....
pero hubiese aparecido con mi circuito de prueba a medio hacer, habria puesto hasta donde llegue y donde me trabe.

no las rarezas o mas bien excusas que ponen .
y si no tengo respuestas........me voy a otro lado , o miro a ver que aprendo , pero no hago un berrinche por que "no me atienden ".

por que ..mama hay una sola .
y incluso ella pone normas y a veces se cansa.


----------



## tatatira (Jun 6, 2011)

rogermoon dijo:


> yo creo que cuando uno hace una critica expone también sus defectos, acusas de perezoso a los que no ayudar a resolver tus problemas. ¿Y esperar que te los resuelvan no es pereza también?



yo no tenia ningun problema, ni lo tengo...pero si abris un tema y sos nuevo automaticamente te dicen que uses el buscador, cosa que ya habia hecho sin exito y te cierran el tema, te tratan de troll, te banean por unos dias, etc. Todo eso por que buscaba alguien que tenga conocimientos de arduino o algo por el estilo...ni si quiera recuerdo con presicion cual era la inquietud en ese momento.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2011)

escribi esto en otro lado pero me di cuenta que es justo para aca:

........................... 
y es que es muy diferente preguntar algo de teoria para entenderla , ahi si que es logico ayudar.
y otra cosa es preguntar "que me den un plano" .

pero les digo que , en parte el gremio , o sea nosotros tenemos parte de la culpa (por suerte ahora veo un poco que esta cambiando ) .
muchisimas veces lei acerca de que 
"esto es facil"
"esto con 3 $ se hace"
"es una papa , yo lo hice"
"cualquiera lo hace" 

muchas veces es un intento de presumir "yo se" 
pero se desvaloriza todo lo que hay atras.
no se dice que hay que estudiar, no se dice que cualquier placa son mas de 100 agujeros (una chiquita estamos hablando , bien chiquita) , o sea soldaduras, o sea componetes que tienen que estar bien puestos y soldados y eso despues de que hiciste el impreso bien y eso despues de que este bien diseñado .
y luego ajustes , o buscar fallas por que en algo te equivocaste.

en fin.
no es una pavada la electronica , no es diria un "hooby" como quien hace cositas con la sierrra y unas maderas o bricolage .
pero mucha gente no lo entiende y se tira al agua, y piensa que TODOS los que estan en los foros son guardavidas 


aa1.... no entendes ??? es por que te saltaste como 5 mil paginas de los libros.
aa2.... no te anda ?? y es por que algo hiciste mal (skip aa1)


y miren que yo se algunas cosas de electronica, en lo que me dedique, pero tengo bien claro que para simplemente ponerme en tema de lo que no me he dedicado como ser analogica y otras cosas tendria que dedicar mucho tiempo a full.
mucho.
y micros que si me dedique hace tiempo se que para meterme de nuevo tendria que dedicar tambien muchisimo tiempo , a veces leo que :
programalo en xxxx lenguaje .
como si estuviesen hablando de una pavada..... cuando ni siquiera saben escribir sin faltas de ortografia.
meterse de nuevo , tener claro que es cada registro, como funciona el micro, las instrucciones, el mapeo , y los "truquitos " para no morir en el intento de programar al bicho , sin hablar de las prestaciones como el A/D , lso timers, etc, .etc y mas etc.
la gente cree que por que hay en internet un articulo que lo explica "ya esta ", y de nuevo : 
no esta un pomo , sino :
hacelo en vez de venir con urgente !!!! como si se hubiese acabado el papel higienico .


en fin, la cosa es asi.
yo se de algunas cosas de electronica y me costo bastante y me asombra como es que puede venir un descolgado de la electronica a armar cosas sin tener ni idea y encima con onda de que es facil.

pero como dije : esa publicidad engañosa muchos de ustedes la hicieron hno:


fijense, recien miraba un tema:
uno que vende una placa a (digamos ) 100 $ y en seguida salen varios a decir :
" yo por 20 $ me la hago " 
si, pero deci que tenes que ir a comprar todos los compo. y no te olvides uno , hacer el impreso (acido y agujeros luego de el dibujo sabras como ) soldar todito y luego el gabinete hno:de nuevo a la casa de electronica..., que por mas trucho la placa asi en el aire no la vas a usar y que funcione.
en fin.
hagan ustedes sus diseños, armenlos y vendanlos pero no digan:
esto por 20$ me lo hago , o es un robo , o es una papa.
por que el que hace y vende eso no anda en una ferrari , mas bien :


----------



## chacarock (Jun 12, 2011)

muy bien dicho. 

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2011)

Yo no soy novato, pero tampoco sé tanto.

La idea del foro es dar y recibir como en cualquier área de la vida.

Yo intento responder siempre en la medida que sepa.
Intento aportar algún circuito en la medida que lo haga y lo pruebe y funcione.
Pero, y aunque soy más bueno que el pan, también me molesta ver preguntas sumamente  ignorantes, fuera de lugar (obvio que alguna vez yo fui tanto o mas ignorante) pero siempre pregunte de forma amable y humilde.

Hay novatos que preguntan de mala forma y todavía les queda cancha para discutir...

Remarco: *LA IDEA DEL FORO ES DAR Y RECIBIR (amablemente, humildemente, sinceramente)*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...
> 
> *LA IDEA DEL FORO ES DAR Y RECIBIR *


 
como esos 2 que puse en la foto mas arriba, te acordas ??


----------



## rosetbrit (Jun 20, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Estimado Jorge:
> 
> Eso que comentas de que te envían a buscar información o hacer los diseños por tu cuenta, no es mala voluntad de ninguno de los participantes sino que es algo que debe hacerse cuando la persona que pregunta quiere que se le entregue algo servido en bandeja para que lo consuma sin meditarlo. Está bien claro que los foros como este son para compartir, pero solo comparten aquellos que desean hacerlo y nadie les puede recriminar nada por ello. Por otra parte, están aquellos que proclaman que compartir es lo mas glorioso en la vida y que se sienten mal cuando no se les responde a sus consultas o no se les provee lo que necesitan o se les dá un link para que averiguen por cuenta y riesgo propio; y me gustaría saber que aportan estas personas al foro...mas allá de sus propias dudas. Sucede que entre los participantes hay una mayoría de personas con escasos o nulos conocimientos de electrónica, que pretenden que se les solucionen aquí sus dudas personales o que les resuelvan los trabajos que se les han dado en la escuela o universidad, para lo cual se inscriben, consultan y si solucionan el problema...se van hasta la proxima vez que necesiten algo.
> Esta es una verdadera comunidad, y como en todas las comunidades hay ciertas reglas que deben ser cumplidas...y una  de ellas, que podrás observar en los mensajes enviados a moderación, es que acá no se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo.
> ...


 exelente reflexion

bueno creo que yo no soy tan bueno en el area como los que escriben en esta discucion de hecho tengo un dia en el foro no se ni como utilizarlo adecuadamente y la reflexion que hacen es cierta y esto no solo pasa en este foro pasa en las universidades y en el trabajo hay gente que trata de sobrevivir a costilla de otros esto es y seguira es muy dificil de erradicar por que mientras haya gente que les resuelva la vida yno tenga que esforzarce lo seguiran hacieno pero una cosa te digo metaforicamente obtienen el pan y no lo saben ganar SIEMPRE SERAN DEPENDIENTES!!. 
Y POR MAS  comodo que paresca no me gustaria ser de ese grupo. no hagan bilis enojos no vale la pena si quieren ayudarlos ayuenlos si no pues no sale espero no causen molestia los comentarios hechos por este principiante. sale saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> como esos 2 que puse en la foto mas arriba, te acordas ??
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55176









Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Imzas (Jun 27, 2011)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ...donde constantemente te insisten en que busques porque no lo hiciste bien seguro, porque trates de resolver cosas por las tuyas como en este caso el PCB,  y otras muchas cosas que indican molestia porque preguntamos o pedimos, creo en principio si no nos gusta pasar un circuito,  una solución, un PCB, algo que descubrimos, no lo hagamos y esta, no tenemos porque andar remarcando ni indicando a los que recorren el foro dicha situación


Bueno esa afirmacion puede desprender muchas conclusiones, que nos acostumbramos a lo facil como usuarios, o que estamos hartos de repetir lo mismo como moderadores y/o experimentados. Por otro lado tambien podria ser que preguntamos por que ya agotamos las instancias por nuestros propios medios y por eso reuquerimos ayuda voluntaria de otros participantes, y tambien estan los experimentados que estan hartos por su trabajo, han contesstado varias veces lo mismo o simplemente no quieren sobrecargar la BD del foro, repitiendo la misma info.
DEberiamos considerar desde ambos lados todas estas variables, los que participamos en este foro lo hcemos de forma voluntaria y aunque nuestro aporte sea modesto, "grano a grano se hace una playa o un desierto". Pensemos que estamos aportando, el grano para ayudar a otros o la part'icula para destruir la comunidad.
Espero mis apreciaciones no molesten a nadie.
PD: se me perdio el acentod el teclado :s.


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Algunas veces me ha sucedido lo dicho por jorge ferreira, me han dado alguna que otra respuesta airosa o despectiva, por decirlo de alguna manera, o me han mandado a buscar el google (como si no lo hubiese hecho de antemano), y es cierto que debemos mejorar en eso, o mejor dicho, deben, ya que no me considero a la altura. Sin embargo estoy muy de acuerdo con Jazminia cuando dice que hay muchos agotados de responder lo mismo, es logico que en algun momento explotan no?? (somos humanos), tambien apoyo a ezavalla y a fernandob cuando de alguna manera coinciden o alegan  cada uno, que muchos estamos practicamente sin conocimientos y no aportamos nada realmente, y a veces queremos las cosas en bandeja de plata, como tambien es cierto que cada cual comparte lo que puede, y no es que sea por mal, puede ser por tiempo o disposicion de los datos. Ademas estoy de acuerdo con lo del minimo esfuerzo, es triste que alguien que se revienta estudiando y practicando entrege todo servido en bandeja a uno que no pone empeno ni esfuerzo. No quiero decir con esto que el conocimiento se niegue, pues el conocimiento que se niega se pudre, si no que, conomimiento a quien conocimiento merece. 

Yo particularmente y quiero dejarlo claro, le doy gracias a Dios porque existe este foro, y en general me siento muy contengo por tener cerca a colegas como ustedes, porque en las madrugadas mientras hago mis porquerias no me siento solo. En mi pais no todo el mundo tiene internet, yo lo tenton, malo y lentisimo pero lo tengo y ya eso es una bendicion. Y muchas veces me ha dado pena por preguntar y preguntar tanto, pero sepan que yo me esfuerzo,  y quiero decir que yo ni estuio universidad, ni ingenieria, ni tengo que entregar nada en la escuela ni a nadie, estudio electronica porque me encanta y no lo habia hecho antes por no tener el libro que tengo que me permitio arrancar. Y no me siento bien cuando hago algo regalado sin saber como funciona, porque mi objetivo es saber y aprender para mi, y para el que pueda ayudar alguna vez, ni siquiera para trabajar en esto. Y bueno que malo, me esfuerzo y paso madrugadas y mi mujer peleando que si me voy a volver loco, que si deberia dormir temprano.

 -  Cuando vi y ley por primera ver un astable a transistores, me costo mucho comprender como, y porque funciona, pero lo logre, y eso medio alegria.
 -  Y recientemente, el punto Q !!!Dios mio, no quiero acordarme de eso, pero lo entendi, simplemente lo entendi y halle una solucion, (poniendo manualmente Re), y despejando algunas formulas del final al principio "Libro Cekit" pero tambien lo entendi por millman.

  Queda entonces demostrado que no hay nada mas bello que estudiar y sentir como funciona algo. Yo soy un ignorante y no puedo pararme al lado de ninguno de ustedes, pero si tengo empeno, y deseos de saber y aprender, y no quiero que pierdan el aliento los que tanto responden sin recibir a cambio, como tampoco quiero que los que preguntan "un plano para la escuela!!!!!" lo continuen haciendo, quisiera armonia y alegria en todos, y que todos estemos a gusto. Particularmente de no haber sido por mi primer libro de Cekit y por esta comunidad, no hubiese podido dar el primer paso, y esto se los digo a todos los que me han ayudado, para que vean que han hecho algo, muy bueno, con una persona que esta aqui bien lejos en Cuba. Si Dios quiere y funciona, pronto espero subir un aporte al foro, de mi proyecto, no se cuando pueda, pero a penas me funcione y le de el acabado final, lo hare, y prometo que lo que yo suba si estara OK, y probado, como tambien un programa que pienso hacer que va a constar de 3 maneras de resolver el punto Q con, sus fuentes y su resultado de impedancias, para que nunca JAMAS alguien pase por lo que pase. Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2011)

lo tuyo es elogiable y cualquier "viejo" en electronica se sentiria encantado en ayudarte, estoy seguro de ello.
y no es cansancio de repetir nada.
el tema es otro.
vos estas en tu mundo , repito , muy lindo y elogiable, pero lo malo es que en esta selva se mezcla la gente , y no todos tiene deseos de aprender y de poner ganas y tiempo , y eso es lo que cansa y abruma.
uno va perdiendo la fe, y no por paranoia, sino que por la vida real y con la gente con que se cruza.

esta LLENO de personas que NO son como vos y se disfrazan, como ya lo hemos visto mil veces y les dan trabajo a los mod. quienes se estan poniendo expertos en pescar "vivos disfrazados" .

este problema se da en todos lso ambitos de la vida, en todos y lo veo :
el policia corrupto se mimetiza con los buenos.
la vieja sinverguenza se mimetiza con las buenas.
la mujer o el hombre de porqueria se hace el buenito hasta conseguir lo que quiere.
en fin........................
y muchas veces la gente buena que ayuda se cierra, se pone parca de tantas veces que ve que es engañada, por que no solo estamso en el foro, mas que nada vivimso en la vida real , todo nos nutre y nos da experiencia , y no se separa..

a ti te mando un abrazo y me alegra que estes difrutando el placer de aprender.


----------



## electrovalvula (Ago 3, 2011)

coinsido plenamente con los dos, aunque halla usuarios de todo tipo porque es un foro muy amplio y hay variedades de informacion y  pensamientos , a mi entender la mayoria de los usuarios son bastantes corteses a la hora de contestar alguna inquietud, sin embargo tambien existen los usuarios que son descorteses y te dicen BUSCALO EN EL BUSCADOR y eso no es agradable. Pero bueno, un abrazo grande para todos


----------



## Azlan (Ago 10, 2011)

El Foro es una gran herramienta pero no podemos esperar encontrar todas las respuestas,  hay gente muy amable que ayuda y comparte sus conocimientos, pero es que en realidad hay algunos muy perezosos que quieren que les sirvan todo en bandeja.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Remarco: *LA IDEA DEL FORO ES DAR Y RECIBIR (amablemente, humildemente, sinceramente)*


Sinceramente creo que dar es aun mas satisfaciente que recibir, como dice por ahi un famoso libro sagrado.
Si das, por ejemplo una respuesta, haras conscientes, recuerdos que tenias almacenados en algun lugar, los que aunados a las experiencias posteriores de vida, puede hacer nacer ideas en tu mente que nunca podrias haberlas ideado de otra forma. Se activan nuevas ramas de tu cerebro, como persona creces y ayudaras a un semejante. Una BrainStorming peer to peer.
Yo tampoco se tanto y dia a dia aprendo.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> como esos 2 que puse en la foto mas arriba, te acordas ??
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55176


 simplemente, perfecta analogia...
Si sos electronico no tenés ferrari y te tenés que romper la cabeza.


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 28, 2011)

pues bueno yo no estoy en contra de que te manden a buscar en el foro, por que pues tienen razon, algunos temas ya estan posteador y estar con lo mismo a cada rato pues como que no, ademas leyendo hilos de temas similares puedes aprender mas, viendo la experiencia de otros,  ya si en determinado caso qu eno te funcione lo que leiste pues, si es necesario crear un hilo, e igual especificar que ya leiste por el foro para evitar que te digan, pues busca, y en lo qu eno estoy de acuerdo es en esos "expertos" que se burlan de tus errores, deberian tomar en cuenta que no todos tenemos el mismo nivel de conociemientos, y si estamos aqui es para aprender y tratar de ayudar a otros, pero pues no deberian burlarce bueno es mi humilde opinion, y estoy de acuerdo con los comentarios de arribita, es mas astisfactorio dar que recibir.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 28, 2011)

Muy bueno el de los hermanos Macana ajjaajja

Exacto Jaz...esa es la idea.

He visto muchas veces y veo en otra clase de trabajos también lo que dice fernandob, eso de: por 2 mangos lo hago, esto es una papa...y despues?

quedamos sólo en las palabras...

un amigo mio, una vez me pidió que le haga una mezcladora, un mixer, de 4 entradas, con volumen para cada entrada y algo de tonos...pero, además de mezclar que la salida tenga algo de potencia me dijo...

ok, le dije yo, dejame armar algo y te aviso.

ok, me dijo, pero como máximo puedo gastar $50...

entonces le dije: por $50 (o sea 12 dólares) ni me siento a diseñar la placa...

mi amigo lo entendió, pero es que es obvio! por 50 pesos yo tenia que diseñar el circuito, hacerlo, completo, comprar los componentes, soldarlos, probar que funcionara, y darle una buena terminación.

a veces la gente no entiende mucho del rubro


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 29, 2011)

totalmente de acuerdo con  DJ DRACO y es que cuando haces algo para alguien lo primero que preguntan que es lo que cambio , suponiendo un transistor bc548 que no cuesta muchoy resulta que reclama que por que ese precio si solo vale 50ctv (mitad de un boliviano o la decima parte de lo que vale un dolar ) cobramos mas  de eso y algunos no tenemos otra opcion de decir que tambien cambiamos esto, que tambien hicimos lo otro etc y todo eso para escapar del reclamo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2011)

Este mensaje es una suerte de "catarsis"....pero han visto todos los nuevos usuarios que se han creado en estas ultimas dos semanas? Y han visto la cantidad de mensajes que van a moderación en estos ultimos pocos días???
Parece que se aproxima el fin de las clases y los inútiles pseudo-estudiantes se meten en el foro a ver que se pueden llevar para cumplir con los trabajos de fin de curso o a pedir que les contesten las consultas en forma urgente por que deben presentar el trabajo y no saben por donde empezar....donde las consultas son del tipo "necesito que me pasen poner@ca.el.mail un plano con el circuito XXXXX, y con la lista de componentes  y con el precio para saber si es muy caro...y que me digan donde los venden en mi ciudad" :enfadado:

Sinceramente, al principio cansan, pero ya luego de un rato se comienzan a hinchar (las pe...stañas) y luego quedan mas grandes que un zeppelin.

Estos tipos no tienen verguenza! No han hecho un pomo en todo el año o el semestre y luego vienen acá NO PARA USAR LA INFO sino para pedir todo hecho :enfadado: :enfadado: ...LPMQLRMP

En fin...habiéndome desahogado un poco, vuelvo a mis tareas...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

te falto el:

"ahora me piden que haga esto y lo otro..."  

a mi eso es lo que mas me incha....


----------



## rash (Nov 24, 2011)

...no se dan cuenta que eso de pedir por pedir no sirve para nada....entienden, para nadaaaaaa....
..así no van a aprender electrónica en la vida....
...aunque siempre existiran en internet...
saludos


----------



## zealot2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Estoy muy de cuardo con ezavalla, hay lamentablemente quien no merece la información, pues simplemente porque no la aprecia de la manera que debe ser, ni siquiera le da importancia, solo es para salir del momento del examen y punto, lo otro nos les interesa. Y aqui hay que estudiar, la unica forma de aprender es leyendo, estudiando, probando. Ademas no hay mérito alguno cuando alguien coge algo totalmente masticado, al menos para mi. Por otro lado lo de el ingreso masivo de aquellos que estan en visperas de examen y solo les interesa todo masticado sin ningun tipo de afan, hay una solucion muy buena para ellos, solo basta un poquito de php, o cualquier otro lenguaje sideserver que soporte forosdeelectronica. Agregar un examen de electronica para poder registrarse, por supuesto, deberia cambiar periodicamente de forma aleatoria, verdaderamente se evitarian los de poco interes.


----------



## tarata1 (Dic 7, 2011)

no aparecio mas el que armo el post no ? no le dio la cara para contestar se equivoco , yo lo admito soy novato


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

interesante el tema,me molesta cuando aporrean a los novatos y le contestan con aires despectivos,encima después tengo que aguantar que hablen mal de los argentinos por culpa de uno o dos
si alguien sabe mas que uno,no es excusa para que se den aires de yo-todo-poderoso.y te esten tratando no muy bien
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## fenixdy (Dic 8, 2011)

este foro esta super, pero claro hay personas que, como dice el-rey-julien, se portan de mala forma, y si sobre todo con los novatos, y eso de agredit a los argentino no lo he visto, pero si me molesta que traten mal a todos por culpa de uno, bueno no soy argentino pero igual me molesta.  bueno es mi humilde opinion jeje saludos a todos


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 16, 2012)

Ducho popular en Mexico para refererir a una persona que busca obtener las cosas facilmente. O sinonimo de "la ley del minimo esfuerzo"

A eso no le veo ningun insulto, y lo pongo solo para que la persona que envio mi mensaje a moderación lo conosca, creo en la liberta de expresion sin faltar al respeto, y yo nunca lo hice, sin embargo eliminar un mensaje sin tomarce la molestia de primero preguntar eso si se me hace muy mala onda.

Por ese motivo no me postule para moderar porque se lo dificel que es y que se necesita tener mucho tiempo y cierta sabiduria para actuar y no solo actuar por actuar.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 27, 2012)

pues yo muy "awebo" puedo escribir y desoldar... jajaja xd animo banda \m/ ! el conocimiento es mas dulce cuando el viajero temerario es uno mismo y el campo de busqueda es la vida real... saludos !   paz n_n y feliz año nuevo \m/ ! nos vemos pronto camaradas  paz n_n


----------



## elctroangelo (Dic 29, 2012)

también soy novato poseo conocimiento pero no lo se todo por eso me inscribí para aprender leyendo y si puedo aportar en algo tengan la seguridad que lo haré ya que la electrónica es mi pasion


----------



## maelva (Ene 26, 2013)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ... es un foro extraño,  donde constantemente te insisten en que busques porque no lo hiciste bien seguro, porque trates de resolver cosas por las tuyas como en este caso el PCB,  y otras muchas cosas que indican molestia porque preguntamos o pedimos, creo en principio si no nos gusta pasar un circuito,  una solución, un PCB, algo que descubrimos, no lo hagamos y esta, no tenemos porque andar remarcando ni indicando a los que recorren el foro dicha situación y además para que es este foros o es el foro de los iluminados o profesores? Tal vez es solo en la manera que te lo dicen que termina incomodando. ...


Hola Jorge.
 Me identifico con tus planteamientos y en verdad que he tenido que lidiar con esas respuestas en muchas ocasiones. Sin embargo, yo lo "disculpo" por entender que quien lo hace, simplemente esta ahogado en su "ego" de ser (o creerse) un "ente superior", "un maestro".  Esto pasa en abundantes foros y sitios de internet, las respuestas sin sentido o con evasivas, se multiplican y no es que no sepa o pueda dar una respuesta adecuada sino que el responder así, le ayuda con su "vanidad", a la vez de subir el "ranking" de participaciones.  Llevo mucho tiempo en la red y simplemente los ignoro y busco otra fuente que este en disposición de ayudar, ya que  con lo extenso de la red, siempre podemos encontrar a quien le importe mas escribir una breve frase para ayudarte que escribir un párrafo entero para vanagloriarse de lo bueno que es.  Afortunadamente! ...son pocos.

Un saludo  
maelva



> No es mejor maestro el que sabe más, sino el que mejor enseña. Una cosa es saber y otra saber enseñar. -Marco Tulio Cicerón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2013)

Es facil quejarse , creo que también deberíamos mirar hacia adentro , vos por ejemplo ingresaste en marzo-2011 y no has contestado ni siquiera una consulta facil y que pudieras saber . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

maelva dijo:


> Hola Jorge.
> Me identifico con tus planteamientos y en verdad que he tenido que lidiar con esas respuestas en muchas ocasiones. Sin embargo, yo lo "disculpo" por entender que quien lo hace, simplemente esta ahogado en su "ego" de ser (o creerse) un "ente superior", "un maestro".  Esto pasa en abundantes foros y sitios de internet, las respuestas sin sentido o con evasivas, se multiplican y no es que no sepa o pueda dar una respuesta adecuada sino que el responder así, le ayuda con su "vanidad", a la vez de subir el "ranking" de participaciones.  Llevo mucho tiempo en la red y simplemente los ignoro y busco otra fuente que este en disposición de ayudar, ya que  con lo extenso de la red, siempre podemos encontrar a quien le importe mas escribir una breve frase para ayudarte que escribir un párrafo entero para vanagloriarse de lo bueno que es.  Afortunadamente! ...son pocos.
> 
> Un saludo
> maelva


 ----2 entradas y juzgas a los demas .
----ya andas "disculpando" a los demas, que segun vos estan errados , podria decir que es un signo de soberbia, pero no creo, ya que eso es de lso demas, no de vos.
----- demasiado complejo de ente superior, ego , vanidad, y demas yerbas.
----- si llevas mucho tiempo en la red asi encontrando soluciones debes de ser un excelente "buscador" , pero aca lo que siempre se menciona es que hay  que dedicar tiempo a estudiar y comprender el tema, este es un foro de electronicos, quienes les gusta, quienes quieren hacer y entender, desde hoobystas a profesionales, quizas no entendiste todas las respuestas.
quizas te molestaron por que te tocaban y no eran afines a tu forma de ser (excelente buscador) .

pero este No es un foro de buscadores.

forosdeelectronica 

no  forosdebuscadores.

y veras que en este foro incluso discutimos y charlamos de otros temas, por que dedicamso tiempo a interactuar , a compartir ideas, NO nos dedicamos a ayudar a buscadores que pretenden que les ayuden .
en el foro hay muchisima info . y como vos sos bueno buscando : buscala.
te diria mas, casi te diria a que si tuviese que dar un porcentaje de preguntas que hace gente sin buscar , te diria que de 100 a 1 estan en este foro , sin ni buscar en la web y en muchos otros foros de electronica .
pero es mas facil entrar y preguntar.
ser buscador.
no pensar, ni analizar.
y ser quejoso tambien , por que vos con tu amplia experiencia dedicaste varios parrafos.

y quienes critican a la gente como vos suelen criticar su forma de preguntar, empujandolos a que investiguen un poco mas, no he leido gente que se 


maelva dijo:


> que escribir un párrafo entero para vanagloriarse de lo bueno que es.



a mi me gusta escribir , como habras visto .
y lo de el "rankin de participaciones "  se ve que en algun otro foro te tiene bastante pendiente, no ?? fijate a tu izquierda: esta la carita de cada uno , su dibujito .
fecha de ingreso , ubicacion, la cantidad de veces que entro a perder el tiempo , o estar un rato con gente afin.

nada mas, no dice 
"super forero"
" experto " 
ni nada por el estilo

eso sera en el otro foro, el que te tiene pendiente.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola a todos. Tal vez pueda tratar de explicar este, mi post, en pocas palabras.
  Soy participe de este foro desde hace tiempo, estoy en el mismo desde mediados del año 2007.
  No escribí antes no por no dar la cara, solo entendí que mi conocimiento que es muy poco (soy muy novato) no alcanza ni por las tapas para participar en este foro solo cada tanto tiempo busco por ver que cosas nuevas e interesantes hay. Que es uno de los foros mas interesantes de electrónica, no cabe duda.
  Repito y aclaro, no pretendí en ningún momento decir que hay que entregar tan solo las cosas prontas y menos a estudiantes para ayudar a terminar sus proyectos ya que entendí como se manejan en este foro. Si me parece que hay que tratar de evacuar la duda explicando el camino y de donde tomar la información y la posible solución. Así es como yo comparto lo que se. 
  También les comento  que no tengo ningún empacho en dar una solución así la persona haya o no buscado la solución o se haya esforzado por hacerlo, pero así soy yo y no creo que en este foro deban ser como yo, pero expliquen qué se debe tener cierto conocimiento para participar del mismo.
  Por último muchos técnicos de este foro si explican y dan las cosas prontas y como debe arreglarse si no funciona. No dije que eran todos, si la mayoría.
  Igual yo agradezco que me sigan dejando participar, simplemente leo de vez en cuando, no posteo consultas, preguntas, ni dudas. Solo leo como una gran biblioteca de conocimiento y si no entiendo algo o no me sale, sigo adelante con otra cosa.
  Solo quería expresar lo que sentí en varias consultas que hice, no soy el dueño de la verdad seguro pero es lo que sentí, pero la incursión y respuesta de varios a mi postura reafirma lo que pienso y sin importar lo que expliquen no cambio de opinión.


----------



## maelva (Feb 6, 2013)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ..
> Solo quería expresar lo que sentí en varias consultas que hice,...



Hola Jorge. 
 Diste tu opinión y punto de vista y yo te di el mio. Al igual que tu, no creo que tenga "la verdad absoluta". Me gusta "leer" y aprender a resolver los problemas pero también creo que en ocasiones hace falta la información puntual que represente una verdadera ayuda... "sin rodeos". Por ello me empeño en "explicar con detalle" lo que puede servir a otros.
 Afortunadamente, en este foro, como en la mayoría de los que inundan la red, encontramos a usuarios que también creen que las cosas deben hacerse así y no dudan en hacerlo.

 Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2013)

yo no estoy de acuerdo,porque muchos no se toman el tiempo de leer y preguntan lo que ya esta respondido .
o sea quieren que uno les de la respuesta puntual,cuando ni siquiera buscan y/o tratan de aprender,
ni usan el buscador.
recomiendo que lean y traten de entender el post del enlace ,antes de quejarse tanto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/algunas-reflexiones-sobre-forma-trabajo-foro-82572/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

maelva dijo:


> Por ello me empeño en "explicar con detalle" lo que puede servir a otros.


 
 Por favor me mostrarías dónde lo has hecho a lo largo de tu estancia en el Foro ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor me mostrarías dónde lo has hecho a lo largo de tu estancia en el Foro ?



para mi que se confundió de foro


----------



## chinouv (Feb 6, 2013)

mi  opinión

estoy de acuerdo en que no se den las cosas en bandeja de plata pero hay que reconocer que hay algunos usuarios que les falta humildad. 

por algún lado lei a una serie de personajes que se sentían molestos por que este foro esta plagado de chupa sangres que no hacen ningún aporte y claro los hay pero también hay usuarios como yo que nos la pasamos leyendo y aprendiendo y no me considero chupa sangre y si no aporto es por que este foro tiene muy buen nivel y todavía no me siento en la capacidad de hacer un buen aporte 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Nadie te cuestiona si aportás o no , eso es una cuestión personal .

El problema es cuando quieren que les hagamos la tarea escolar , mayormente.

Distinto es cuando muestran lo que están resolviendo de su tarea escolar , lo que les da mal o no les concuerda , entonces ahí si se les ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2013)

*No* existe problema alguno con quienes consultan.
*SI* lo hay con quienes preguntan sin haber empleado los recursos del Foro como para encontrar su respuesta, esto entran dentro de la "Ley de mínimo esfuerzo", *NO* por consultar, sino por no *intentar* buscar por si solos una respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Alguien pidió la baja en el foro porque no estaba conforme con el *SERVICIO* 

¿ Les aclara algo eso ?


----------



## chinouv (Feb 6, 2013)

esa es la opinión de ustedes 2 que a mi parecer son los pilares de este foro  pero ya es hora que aceptemos que estos personajes existen. y lo de los aportes  si lo leí tal como esta no son inventos

en fin mi intención no es causar polémica ni desviarme del tema saludos


----------



## Nepper (Feb 6, 2013)

O sea, no es muy complicado...
Yo estaba una vez en una fabrica llena de maquinas, recien la conocia y quería recorrerla para ver las maquinas. Estaba con mi amigo y le digo... "che, no habrá drama que valla caminando por la fabrica?" Me dice: no, no pasa nada...
Le digo: seguro?
Me dice:no Bueno, mientras que no te quedes parado cortando una barrera de luz o en el medio de donde salen los carros esta todo bien.

Pienso que aca es lo mismo... estan los que entran al foro y van paseando... mirando sin molestar, si ven algo, tal vez opinaran. Pero estan aquellos que se meten a la fabrica y te paran la maquina porque quieren ver como el tuboto entra en el fierro. Claro que lo vamos a sacar a patadas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> . . . . Claro que _*lo vamos a sacar a patadas*_!



 *! Pero sin violencia ¡*  , esta no está permitida ni siquiera contra los que desordenan todo


----------



## Nepper (Feb 6, 2013)

Que quiero decir?
Te das cuenta, tanto el que pregunta como el que responde cuando se abusa de las preguntontas.

El que entra preguntando como hacer paso a paso una potencia de 1000w y solo tiene un mensaje.
Cuantos de ustedes, los que escriben en "ley del mínimo esfuerzo", consideraría eso una pregunta técnica?

Ahora, supongamos el famoso novato. no se como poner la resistencia, el positivo no esta marcado, ¿alguien sabe como va?
Lo normal es responderle "¿seguro que es una polarizada? ¿o es de las no polarizadas?
Si el flaco responde preguntando como te das cuenta, tal vez termines el sarcasmo y le diras, pero si no, si te dice "la raya dorada es el positivo? Entonces seguramente le enviaras un link a wikipedia.

Este es el procedimiento estandar para la resolucion de problemas, no es nada raro.
Sucede, que si llevamos el caso a la tv trc, el problema será "la tele no anda, se me ve una raya horizontal blanca en el medio. Algunos responderian "cambia el yusgo vertical", otros dirán "medi el yusgo vertical",  y existiran los que responderan "toma, mirate este pdf de 200 paginas que dice como funciona un tv"
Los 3 foristas te dicen exactamente cual es el problema y como resolverlo, pero hasta hay gente que quieres que le digas que tornillos quitar y todo...

No es un debate moral, es una molestia operativa....


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor me mostrarías dónde lo has hecho a lo largo de tu estancia en el Foro ?




  Creo que te falta interpretar, si estoy diciendo que soy muy novato en electrónica, a quien te parece que puedo ayudar en este foro? No será que me referí  a ayudar a otros con lo que se? O pensas que lo único que hay es electrónica. Lo único que haz hecho hasta ahora con tus intervenciones es tratar de decir que estoy equivocado o lo que pueda opinar no tiene peso. Vez? a eso me refiero........ Pero me da igual , si no molesto y me dejan quedar por aquí, seguiré tratando de encontrar coasa interesantes para hacer y aprender lo que de mi cabeza y lo que no... ya se vera..


----------



## chclau (Feb 6, 2013)

Dice un dicho muy viejo que al hambriento no le des pescado, sino que le ensenies a pescar. Dar el pescado en cierto sentido es la solucion facil, como diciendo, toma el pescado y tomatelas. Para enseniar a pescar hay que sentarse al lado del hambriento, encarnar, esperar que pique... es un proceso mas largo.

Algunos de nosotros en el foro podemos explicar algunos temas y obviamente aprender de muchos otros foristas, algunas veces lo hacemos de buenos modos y otras, por ser todos humanos como somos, lo hacemos sin la amabilidad necesaria.

Pero si entiendo el espiritu del foro, lo que se quiere aqui es que disfrutemos juntos aprendiendo a pescar... y no tanto repartiendo pescados gratis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> maelva dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por ello me empeño en "explicar con detalle" lo que puede servir a otros.
> ...


 


jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Creo que te falta interpretar, si estoy diciendo que soy muy novato en electrónica, a quien te parece que puedo ayudar en este foro? No será que me referí a ayudar a otros con lo que se? O pensas que lo único que hay es electrónica. Lo único que haz hecho hasta ahora con tus intervenciones es tratar de decir que estoy equivocado o lo que pueda opinar no tiene peso. Vez? a eso me refiero........ Pero me da igual , si no molesto y me dejan quedar por aquí, seguiré tratando de encontrar coasa interesantes para hacer y aprender lo que de mi cabeza y lo que no... ya se vera..


 

*Jorge ferreira de araujo* , yo ni siquiera te contestaba a vos , mi respuesta era para *maelva* , así que no te metas de comedido y no  hagas revoltijo 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2013)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Creo que te falta interpretar, _*si estoy diciendo que soy muy novato en electrónica, a quien te parece que puedo ayudar en este foro?*_ ......



   

Si bien el comentario de DosMetros no se dirigía hacia tu persona te voy a comentar algo.

El primer día que tienes contacto con la electrónica (O cualquier otra especialidad) eres el mas novato del universo.
Al segundo día ya *NO*, seguramente algo aprendiste/leíste/te comentaron, así sea algo mínimo o elemental.
Este pequeño conocimiento ya lo puedes transferir a otros que ingresaron en la especialidad un día mas tarde.


----------



## chclau (Feb 8, 2013)

... y ampliando un poco mas sobre el tema, estan algunos que preguntan con muchisima falsa amabilidad y despues una vez que consiguen, o no, lo que querian... si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Y ni hablar de los que preguntan de muy malas maneras y apurandote... que yo ni a mi jefe le tolero semejante actitud... y eso que mi jefe me paga.

A lo que voy es que toda moneda tiene al menos dos caras... y no hay que tomarse tan a pecho ni en forma personal lo que pasa, este es un foro con muchisimos aportes y pocos problemas, aca como en el resto de los lugares la mayoria es medianamente normal. El unico problema, aca como en todas partes, es que los que son un poquito menos normales son los que mas molestan y mas ruido hacen.

El que quiere realmente aprender, y pone un poco de si.... recibe.


----------



## Marce (Feb 8, 2013)

Mi opinion! (al que me quiera leer)
Esta ley se aplica depende de la personalidad, el que quiere las cosas faciles ni siquiera usa el buscador, abre un tema y listo (y hasta a veces en la seccion que no corresponda).. algo asi 
-Se me rompio el tv y tengo 2 destornilladores ... nuevo tema -> titulo: se me rompio el tv.. (responder al tema) El tv no me anda, que puede ser..      y que le vas a responder a eso? 
 Yo personalmente les digo que aprendí muucho en este foro, ustedes considérense mis profesores (ancianos, cancheros, sinpelos en la lengua, colaboradores, chistosos, etc) , porque entro todos los dias a leer y a leer y leo temas viejisimos muy interesantes, y por eso les digo que va acorde a la personalidad, a mi si algo no me anda uso el foro o san google, o sea, intento averiguar porque no me anda lo que este construyendo/reparando.
 Yo solo soy un aficionado, lo aprendido es en base a los tutoriales y recien este año puedo hacer cursos, encima que en mi ciudad es imposible conseguir componentes y para hacer algo tardo meses  , como ultimo recurso posteo, o envio mp, (los considero como causante de molestias) y por esto mismo me reto a mi mismo a entender el porque no funciona lo que este reparando/construyendo. El tema es que a veces las cosas son mas complejas y lo que uno sabe no alcanza.


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Feb 9, 2013)

Marceguzz dijo:


> Mi opinion! (al que me quiera leer)
> Esta ley se aplica depende de la personalidad, el que quiere las cosas faciles ni siquiera usa el buscador, abre un tema y listo (y hasta a veces en la seccion que no corresponda).. algo asi
> -Se me rompio el tv y tengo 2 destornilladores ... nuevo tema -> titulo: se me rompio el tv.. (responder al tema) El tv no me anda, que puede ser..      y que le vas a responder a eso?
> Yo personalmente les digo que aprendí muucho en este foro, ustedes considérense mis profesores (ancianos, cancheros, sinpelos en la lengua, colaboradores, chistosos, etc) , porque entro todos los dias a leer y a leer y leo temas viejisimos muy interesantes, y por eso les digo que va acorde a la personalidad, a mi si algo no me anda uso el foro o san google, o sea, intento averiguar porque no me anda lo que este construyendo/reparando.
> Yo solo soy un aficionado, lo aprendido es en base a los tutoriales y recien este año puedo hacer cursos, encima que en mi ciudad es imposible conseguir componentes y para hacer algo tardo meses  , como ultimo recurso posteo, o envio mp, (los considero como causante de molestias) y por esto mismo me reto a mi mismo a entender el porque no funciona lo que este reparando/construyendo. El tema es que a veces las cosas son mas complejas y lo que uno sabe no alcanza.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo!

Yo también aprendí muchas cosas aquí, leyendo los enlaces que dejan en base a una consulta, soy semi-aficionado, porque no lo soy completamente. yo tambien gogleo siempre y encuentro infinidad de cosas pero cuando aun leyendo no entiendo bien algo intento preguntar algo puntual, y no se si estará permitido, la verdad desde que entre al foro, nunca entendí porque nunca veía mis comentarios, pero ahora ultimo recién vi el panel  , Pienso que hay que enseñara a pescar como bien dicen y no dar pescado, que cada uno use su cerebro para cuestionarse a si mismo e intentar dar solución a su problema, ahora la ayuda podría ser si aun así no logra solucionarlo por si mismo, algún usuario del foro con mucha mas experiencia que pudiese guiarlo, trabajos incluso de escuela, es por eso que algunos ponen un circuito simple ya hecho como respuesta, para evitarse enseñar todo lo que no sabe al novato que pregunta. y no sé si eso mal acostumbra.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 26, 2014)

puff, yo llegue a conocer gente en persona que esperaban obtener grandes logros llevando a cabo mínimos esfuerzos, y yo les decía que a menos que fuese mentalmente superdotados, que no se hicieran ilusiones, otra cuestión es que dichas personas, como agregado a esa condición, eran partidarios del llamado "disconformismo conformista", cosa que no resultaba rara.
Convivir en un depto con ese tipo de gente suele ser terrible. Lo se por experiencia.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2014)

Sé que este no es el lugar, porque lo siguiente es un refrán(o mejor dicho una maxima) que regía el espíritu de la secundaria a la que asistí, y se identifica con el tópico.

*Nunca mucho, costó poco.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2014)

Con solo *4* comentarios ya demuestro una clara línea de conducta.

​


			
				xxxxxxxxxxx dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal, m nombre es xxxxxxxxxxx..estoy por empezar mi tesis y el tema se trata generacion, almacenamiento y distribucion de energia electrica a traves de fuentes renovables para una vivienda o edificio inteligente..nos dijeron que teniamos que trabajarlo en SIMULINK para un sistema hibrido fotovoltaico con celdas solares y eolico con aerogeneradores y que la energia generada por ambos sumados debia dirigirse a un electrolizador de celdas de combustible de hidrogeno que mediante la electrolisis convierta y genere electricidad a la vivienda.
> mi peticion es que se mi pueden ayudar con un archivo de simulink .mdl que tenga el diagrama completo...
> de antemano les agradecere por su ayuda





			
				xxxxxxxxxxx dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes queria saber si me pueden faciltar un archivo en simulink de un sistema para obtener hidrigeno en la electrolisis, a traves de un sistema previo con paneles solares y aerogeneradores..y una vez obtenido el hidrogeno generar electricididad para una vivienda o edifico inteligente





			
				xxxxxxxxxxx dijo:
			
		

> Necesito diseñar un emulador de escenarios de demanda de potencia electrica para un circuito que va a ser alimentadom por pilas de combustible (hidrogeno) de 3kw, necesito conseguir su diseño en simulink, un archivo ,mdl. Por favor su ayuda.





			
				xxxxxxxxxxx dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos necesito diseñar un emulador de escenarios de demanda de potencia electrica para una circuito de cargas variables controladas por Mosfets, el cual debe ser alimentado por pilas de combustible (PEM). quisiera el diseño para ambos programas.
> Saludos ...


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 22, 2014)

hace tiempo ya vi en mercadolibre a uno que publicaba que ofrecia servicios de diseño, de electronica.
determinados circuitos, aclaraba que eran diseños de no mucha complejidad, mas bien simples.
no me parecio ni caro ni barato, pero si me asombro un comentario de otro que entro a escribirle donde van las preguntas:
(fue algo asi) :

¿ para que voy a pagarte por un diseño si entro a un foro y les pido y me lo hacen  !!! 

el que ofrecia sus servicios le respondio que lo que el hacia era probado y le daba prototipo y bueno, que es su trabajo.
omitio comentarios hacia foros y webs.
que una cosa es paginas con teoria incluso explicaciones.
pero otra es el ayudar a hacer tarea de otros, o mas aun : diseños, trabajos, que se ve claramente .
yo entro a leer y muchas veces hacen eso.

una cosa es explicar algo y otra tirarles circuitos hechos.

no se que opinaran al respecto, que bien o que mal le hacen al que trabaja o quiere trabajar con la electronica.
yo se que una web es una web y se valoriza cuanto mas trafico hay , pero , a costa de la gente que se supone , no se, valora ? o es de su afinidad.

en fin.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 15, 2014)

Es todo un tema, aunque ya que antes lo nombraron con respecto a eso de quienes brindar servicios para hacerle la tarea a unos.
En mi faculdad en su momento también solía haber (y me parece que la sigue habiendo) gente que por dinero hacia trabajos de la facultad para quien lo solicitase, con animo de lucro, claro. Y suele suceder que a los ayudante de catedra no les hace ninguna gracia eso de corregir trabajos hechos por terceros, y solían montar campañas para rastrear a quienes suelen brindar ese tipo de servicios (normalmente son alumnos que poco les queda y quieren sacar algunos pesos con esas changas).
Y cambiando un poco dentro del tema, conocí un compañero que por querer rascarse el bolsillo, en una 3º etapa de una materia (en la cual se podía desaprobar una de cuatro etapas y se desaprobaba la materia en caso de salir mal en la última), donde el tipo al tener las dos primeras aprobadas, por pijotear, no realizaba el trabajo de la 3º etapa, claro, luego el ayudante se percataba de dicha desidia y que se agarre.
Y terminando, hubo un caso, en el cual un compañero se presento con un trabajo hecho por mí, dado que los trabajos a menudo no variaban entre año y año, y otro compañero sintió una mezcla entre rabia y envidia, dado que quien tenía mi trabajo debía de realizar un esfuerzo mucho menor.
Yo, bueno, le dije que le hiciera algún cambio, ya que si lo llegaban a pescar, corría un gran riesgo, que va desde la perdida de la materia hasta la expulsión de la facultad.
Eso último es un dilema, hacer algo que se considera fuera de las normas para ayudar a un compañero.
De todas maneras yo comprendo las cosas por estos lados, ya que si estuviesen plenamente para atender las tareas de otros, seria muy abusivo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 31, 2015)

Hola

Yo no sé si me molesta mas los jóvenes con la ley de mínimo esfuerzo o los troll que cuando pretendes ayudar te tiran para atrás, considero que hay ley de mínimo esfuerzo y gente que no sabe desenvolverse. Es una cosa de ir tratar de escribir una humilde opinión y 3 yendo a tu yugular y pasa de ser un post de "ayuda" a un post de "que te metes" 

saludos


----------



## Rantamplan (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola saludos cordiales, creo que es un tema de educación, no todos hemos tenido los mismos recursos , lo que si hemos sido todos novatos en su dia.  En todos los foros se peca de lo mismo,
A no ser que se expongan devidamente las cuestiones a tratar y se vea un interés por parte del remite 
Ante el defecto de pedir, la virtud de no dar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2016)

Justamente me hiciste pensar en recursos  , en mi época te tenías que arrodillar y pedirle rezando que por favor te dejaran ver el manual con la hoja de caracteríasticas de determinado componente , no siempre te dejaban verlo y casi nunca te lo daban para fotocopiarlo ni aún dejando el documento de identidad.

Ahora lo ponés en Gugle y plim lo tenés en un segundo sin siquiera tomar un bus, ni caminar, ni gastar dinero, ni pedir, ni nada.

Entonces algún Forista aparece y pide el datash*ii*t del BC548    :loco:

El tratarlo levemente mal , es una forma de educarlo , el mundo en gran parte responde a tus propias acciones.

Otro Forista se toma el trabajo de bajarlo , se toma el trabajo de fotografiar una página y subirla , y consulta por ejemplo por que el BC548 tiene distintas ganancias . . . 

Se le contesta con gusto  



Saludos !


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 25, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Justamente me hiciste pensar en recursos  , en mi época te tenías que arrodillar y pedirle rezando que por favor te dejaran ver el manual con la hoja de caracteríasticas de determinado componente , no siempre te dejaban verlo y casi nunca te lo daban para fotocopiarlo ni aún dejando el documento de identidad.
> 
> Ahora lo ponés en Gugle y plim lo tenés en un segundo sin siquiera tomar un bus, ni caminar, ni gastar dinero, ni pedir, ni nada.
> 
> ...



Y...hay que tener en cuenta de como piensa el perezoso, dado que busca atajar como sea. Y sabe que es mucho más sencillo pedir a alguien más que busque tal o cual cosa, que sentarse el mismo a hacerlo.
Es todo un tema, ya que cuesta generalmente distinguir entre el perezoso y el tipo que esta a 4 manos y pide una ayuda para estar más aliviado, dado que no sabemos que esta haciendo más allá del foro, salvo, en casos concretos, donde la desidia es sumamente irrisoria.


----------



## misterx (Oct 3, 2016)

Al final si las personas buscan e investigan por sí mismas con un poco de orientación acaban aprendiendo mucho más que si lo tienen ya en bandeja y sólo tienen que limitarse a seguir unas instrucciones.


----------



## Cubano (Jun 28, 2017)

Hola, ya se que en este tema no se publica hace mas de 6 meses, yo diría que puede que más, pero por casualidad lo abrí, es que no tenía nada que hacer y estaba aburrido y cuando estoy así suelo merodear el foro en busca de algo para leer e in*s*truirme un poco, resulta que el comentario del amigo "jorge ferreira de araujo" está un poco fuera de lugar por los siguientes motovos:

"pero no dejo de reconocer que es un foro extraño"; Es verdad lo es.

"donde constantemente te insisten en que busques porque no lo hiciste bien seguro"; Es verdad, gracias a esto he abierto un poco más los ojos y las entendederas, creo que los moderadores y los demás miembros lo hacen para forzarte a pasar trabajo en busca de una respuesta y lo veo muy bién.

"porque trates de resolver cosas por las tuyas"; Yo era de los que cuando tenía una duda preguntaba "como se hace" y simplemente lo hacía, pero no sabía como funcionaba por ejemplo, gracías a la insistencía de los amigo del foro, me dedique no a preguntar, sinó a ver la esencia de las cosas.

Y no creo que a los moderadores y demás amigo les de molestias por responder a una publicación al contrario con sus respuestas "busca en internet; lee un poco més el foro" por decirlo así te ayudan a que te esfuerzes, analices y busques la solución por tus propios medios, aunque al final como ha pasado conmigo siempre me han dejado caer algo.

Por estos motivos creo que en este foro no se debe aplicar la Ley del mínimo esfuerzo, al contrario, esfuerzate, para que crescas.

PD: Para mi este es el mejor foro de electrónica de la red, y no es babosería mía, no me gusta eso, pero me ha ayudado en mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Oct 27, 2017)

No da para entrar en polémica y no creo que este fuera de lugar, solo quería resaltar que algunos en particular sobreentienden que no buscaste porque eres solo un vago, y a veces ni siquiera sabemos como buscar o sea por donde esta el hilo de la madeja, pero yo solo lo dije para algunos en particular que no tiene respeto para decirte busca, que no es el caso de muchos por el contrario son muy pocos.
Miren que es para mi uno de los mejores foros que he encontrado, pero lamentablemente entro y si no encuentro lo que busco, salgo ya no pregunto nada eso es como que no hay un foro para gente como yo de muy bajo conocimiento. Supongo que los que saben realmente lo pueden aprovechar mejor.....Igual es una fuente de consulta rica y donde hay mucho conocimiento y experiencia..


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 27, 2017)

falta orden si, hay temas dentro de temas, temas salidos de otros temas... pero por ahi los titulos no dicen nada... 
incluso hay temas con solo la pregunta y ahi murió... el foro se ha expandido demasiado... tal vez agregar moderadores especificos para ordenar podria ayudar... por el momento no queda otra que buscar y buscar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2017)

Si , me la paso editando títulos . . . 


Te comento , hay cuestiones electrónicas en las que , si no empleas exactamente las "palabras mágicas" , ni Gugle ni nuestro Buscador te darán resultados , pero : 

- "Estoy desesperado , hace una semana estoy  buscado por toda la web y aqui en el Foro y no encuentro cómo encender una tira de leds."

Eso es mentira , esa persona no ha buscado nada de nada , quiere la papita en la boca y si es minimísimo esfuerzo y vagancia.


- Cuando busques algo y no lo encuentres realmente, siempre puedes abrir un tema pidiendo te asesoren de que manera buscarlo o dónde o cómo buscarlo ; eso no está mal visto , se te asesorará y finalmente ese tema irá a parar al averno-F29-Moderación.

Saludos !


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 27, 2017)

Claaro como te dice Dosme, y por ahi consulto en el Arenero del foro, hay tantos personajes ahi que siempre alguien te orienta, pero hay que saber buscar muy bien o va mal...
Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 27, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> Claaro como te dice Dosme, y por ahi consulto en el Arenero del foro, hay tantos personajes ahi que siempre alguien te orienta, pero hay que saber buscar muy bien o va mal...
> Saludos.



 Personajes,,,,,de que estas hablando shevchenko



Con respecto a lo planteado,aun los mas neofitos en el area deben procurar saber ,que es lo que quieren hacer ,y para eso en electronica existe un lenguaje especifico propio de la especializacion,no podemos arribar a una reparacion de cualquier cosa o a su armado,,diciendo se corto este cablito ,o debe ser un cablito ,me ayudan ,,,Todos pero todos los que pululamos y bromeamos en el arenero,estudiamos,y seguimos estudiando para no quedar desactualizados,quizas tenemos una habilidad especial ,,no lo se ,,,pero si quieres saber algo debes investigar y estudiar,,en mis tiempos teniamos la Lupin,los libros tecnicos y las revistas de electronica ,,,Hoy al alcance de la punta de los dedos,,, existe un caudal de imformacion impresionante,,,millones de cosas escritas en todos los idiomas,tutoriales en youtube etc etc,,,solo es cuestion de buscar ,analizar y pensar un poco,,,Ojala el Ruso ,Dosmetros,Fogonazo,Daniel Lopez,Este Griego y demas colegas,hubieramos tenido estas herramientas al alcance de nuestras manos cuando empezamos a transitar los caminos de la electricidad,luego los de la electronica comenzamos a quemarnos los dedos soldando y tambien quemando componentes,,,Sin animo de ofender,,el que quiere apreender algo lo hace,esa habilidad la poseemos todos,,,solo es cuestion de aplicar esa facultad con claridad y dedicacion,,,Pero estoy seguro que con eso ,,se puede entender lo que sea.


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 13, 2020)

Estimados Sres. Me tomo en serio todo lo que se escribe, no soy de las personas que dice... Y no sabes eso??? Si lo pregunta es porque no sebe. Esta demás redundar. Soy humano y algunas cosas me molestan si repito la misma cosas muchas veces a la misma persona, pero si veo algo que me parece muy basico y elemental y la persona no lo sabe o ignora, Para escribir con sarcasmos... mejor no lo hago. Eso habla mucho de lo que somos y en lo que terminara el foro en general. Si ese tema se trato con anterioridad, solo colocar el link y enviarlo a este. Todos en algun momento hemos sido novatos y hay algunos novatos mas experimentados y excelentes que los expertos. A veces solo hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Parece que comentas sin leer *todo* el tema . . .  ¿Que contestas si alguien pone? :

-"He buscado cómo loco por todo Internet durante una semana y no encuentro cómo encender un led con una batería de 9V , explíquenme ustedes o mejor háganme un video con todos los detalles explicativos"


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola Dosmetros, lo mas seguro es que no le conteste. Porque evidentemente miente, pero lo mas seguro es que no tenga ni idea de como funciona el led o la bateria, Pero como solo llego por informacion, Lo mas seguro es que si existe un video de eso. Con seguridad le coloco el link. En fin como dice li dicho. Pedid y se os dara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Si y no , particularmente se ayuda y se enseña mucho aquí , muchas veces se les provee "la palabra mágica" para usar en Google , ya que sin un término correcto el buscador divaga , o se les provee un link del foro dónde se ha tratado el tema , ahora cuando es comodidad y mienten , es muy probable que reciban un trato acorde poco gentil (controlado) . . . pero de todas maneras conlleva una enseñanza , si le tomas el pelo a la gente , es seguro que te lo tomen a ti.

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Oct 22, 2021)

El PECADO educativo ?
De la lengua muerta _Aramea_, hemos recibido sin saberlo a veces, muchos vocablos importantes, entre ellos, la palabra PECADO (semántica de errar al blanco con ARCO )
el cual creo que, como generación y conjunto, podemos haber cometido en lo educativo, a resultas de lo cual, es habitual el ingreso a los foros de ésta naturaleza, de largas filas de principiantes, pero,  con unos aires de ingenieros de la NASA,  que deja estupefactos a cualquiera !!!   Eso es lo que NOTO fuertemente en estos últimos tiempos.. Solo quería compartir con vosotros, esta SENSACIÓN ojo !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

? "Aramea" , serias lo mismo que  "Aramaico", lengua de los tienpos de Jesus?
!Saludos!


----------



## jorge ferreira (Dic 5, 2022)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo no soy novato, pero tampoco sé tanto.
> 
> La idea del foro es dar y recibir como en cualquier área de la vida.
> 
> ...


***********************************
Una de las mejores respuestas del tema, muchas de esas respuestas y la mayoria son porque no entendieron lo que queria decir,
pero bueno, mientras no me corran, seguire aca y aprobecho a dar gracias por la gran cantida que apoya y ayuda
***********************************


DOSMETROS dijo:


> -"He buscado cómo loco por todo Internet durante una semana y no encuentro cómo encender un led con una batería de 9V , explíquenme ustedes o mejor háganme un video con todos los detalles explicativos"



NO, no pueden haber escrito esto, porque con solo escribir (led bateria 9V) hay mas de 100 respuesta y videos dando la solucion, pero no me refiero a estos casos, yo nunca pregunte asi, solo no he sabido buscar, nunca pedi soluciones solo he plantiado probelmas y solicite guia para ver como soluciono o sea que me ayuden pero a buscar el problema o como poder buscarlo, que eso es lo lindo de la electronica.


----------



## Ottohen (Ayer a las 6:05 AM)

rogermoon dijo:


> yo creo que cuando uno hace una critica expone también sus defectos, acusas de perezoso a los que no ayudar a resolver tus problemas. ¿Y esperar que te los resuelvan no es pereza también?


Que simple y con tanta enseñanza, rogermoon, felicitaciones


----------

